# Berry the Talking Budgie?



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hello!*

I need some tips on possibly getting Berry to speak up. I have started reading to them every day again, but the only time Berry is chatty is when they are listening to 80's radio  I know it's awful cute!
Any tips on teaching him to talk? He has made noises kindof like whistling before (copying me there)
:feedback:

THANKS!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Jonah. If you have a lot of time and patience you will get berry to talk..

What you need to do is start with an easy word teach him to say Pretty boy... You need to repeat the word over and over again for months... I no it kinda sounds like a crack record but if you want him to talk this is what you have to do....

Indigo talks it took me months and he is still learning.... Once your budgie has mastered Pretty then you can teach him his name and when he is picking it up then you can start on easy sentences like What are you doing....

But first of all start with pretty boy.....

Indigo days up to 50 different sentences and up to 8 words in a couple of them...
His Favorite saying is Twinkle Twinkle little star I'm a little Budgerigar... He says I love you. I'm in charge... Going back to the cage.. These are some of what he says...
You really have to start teaching at an early age..... But if you have the time and patience that's great.... It is so exciting when you here them say there first words.... Good luck I hope this helps.....

Would you like to here Indigo talking? I'll post his youtube channel here later.....


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Budgies are all individuals, and some like to mimic more than others. Males are generally more apt to talk, but some females are good talkers, and some males never talk. You have to start with no expectations and see how it goes.

I've noticed with my bird (who I think is a pretty good talker) that he likes things said in an enthusiastic or excited voice, regardless of how often I repeat them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is Indigos Youtube Channel . You can browse through his videos.... I don't no how to put the captions with the videos... But I think you can understand him....

https://m.youtube.com/user/MultiBudgies


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Aww he's so cute Lyn!!!
Thank you so much for the tips and ill make sure I start working with him right away! I have been saying Pretty Bird to him for a while now (actually since last August, on and off) but I'm gonna work harder at it then ever before!!!

Thanks Lyn and HarryBird


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Repetition and context are great (say the same thing at the same time - "good morning", "nighty night bird", " ready for breakfast?", "are you hungry?"). Also high pitches or sing-song phrasing makes it more interesting for them. Just listen to how much Disco loves the word bird, especially stretched out like birrrrrrrrrd. My Wiki is the same 

I always started by teaching whistles, then when I had those repeated back to me it was time to move on to words. You can teach an older bird too: Our last budgie learned a few words having never spoken until I came into his life (2 years old).

Context has become more important to me, as I try and give Wiki more "say" in his environment. It also makes me happier than repeating the same phrase over and over - at least this way we couple a phrase with an action.

I'm usually the feeder, and I'm good at reading his body language and bird speak, so I know what he does when he wants to be fed. Historically he will flock call me stubbornly until I come to him. But each time I go to feed him, I've been saying, "Are you hungry?" as I get his bowl.

For the last few weeks, my husband has been home and done the feeding in the afternoon for me. He told me that he swears he's heard Wiki say, "Are you hungry?" - but he just would not say it when I was around. Then I was home one morning, and a bit tardy with the food. Sure enough, Wiki lands on my head and says, "Are you hungry?"


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Wiki said:


> Context has become more important to me, as I try and give Wiki more "say" in his environment. It also makes me happier than repeating the same phrase over and over - at least this way we couple a phrase with an action.


I agree, when they associate words/phrases with events it makes everything more fun. No other pets really talk back to you in your own language... talking birds are amazing.

PS: Wiki is gorgeous!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I swear that Indigo knows what the word means!!!!!
For instance I will say to him Are you going back to the cage or are you a good boy and Indi replies with Yes or Yeah and puts it in the right place every time!!!! Also Indi talks in two voices he still talks in my fathers voice he hasn't forgotton how to talk in my dads voice as I don't have my dad anymore... The breeder where I got him from said it is quite rare that budgies will talk in two voices....The other voice is mine..

Every time when mum Has visitors and we are talking with one another and the visitors say its a beautiful day and then Indi puts the word yes in the right place. I have him on video doing this....

In another video I say to Indi are you going back to the cage and Indi says back in the cage.... Plus he repeats the word at the same time I'll say I'm in charge then he says the same thing right after me..... It is if he knows what the word means...Also when I say What are you doing Indi says HUH in the right place Everytime....

When he is in the lounge room and he sees a bird he whistles and Carries on I'll say to him is there a birdie out there and he looks at me and whistles and whistles...

Indi says lots of fun words it is basically the time and effect plus patience you put into teaching your bird how to talk .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Not much I can add to the already great info and advice you've been given Jonah. Don't give up, I think you'll get a pleasant surprise one of these days...


----------

